# NTP-Applikation soll mit "fertigem" NTP-Server kommunizieren



## Chloe (29. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen TimeServer runtergeladen (von Timeserver 1.3.9 - Download bei SOFT-WARE.NET). 
Es ist ja gar nicht so einfach, einen kostenlosen TimeServer zu finden.

Hat jemand einen besseren?

Dann habe ich dieses Programm:

```
public class UDPTimeClient 								{											private static final String String = null;

	public static void main(String[] Args) {
		
				
		byte[] inhalt = new byte[1024];
		DatagramPacket paket;
		DatagramSocket dSocket = null;
		try {
			//InetAddress adresse = InetAddress.getLocalHost();
			
			String host; //selber gemacht, aber das muss doch auch einfacher gehen
			host = InetAddress.getByName("192.168.1.22").getHostName();

			InetAddress adresse = InetAddress.getByName (host); //bis hier
			
			System.out.println (adresse);
			

			while (System.in.available() == 0) {
				System.out.println ("hier");
				dSocket = new DatagramSocket();
				System.out.println ("hier2");
				paket = new DatagramPacket(inhalt, inhalt.length, adresse, 123);
				dSocket.send(paket);
				System.out.println ("hier3");
				paket = new DatagramPacket(inhalt, inhalt.length);
				System.out.println ("hier4");
				dSocket.receive(paket);
				System.out.println ("hier5");
				dSocket.close();
				System.out.println("Server-Zeit: "
						+ (new String(paket.getData())));
				Thread.sleep(1000);
			}
			System.in.read(new byte[System.in.available()]);
		} catch (Exception e) {
		}
	}
}
```


Nun möchte ich, dass der Java-Client vom Server die Zeitinfo bekommt.

   Welchen Port muss ich einstellen beim Client? 123?
   Wie kann ich den Port, auf dem der Server horchen soll, einstellen?
   Ist es überhaupt möglich, auf diese Weise zu kommunizieren?

LG


----------



## mtheiss (29. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

meine Empfehlung für dich lautet:
Nutze bereits fertige Libraries. Apache Commons Net hat auch eine Implementation für einen NTP Client.
Overview

Gruss
Martin


----------



## tuxedo (29. Mrz 2012)

Chloe hat gesagt.:


> Es ist ja gar nicht so einfach, einen kostenlosen TimeServer zu finden.



??? Gibt doch genug NTP Server da draußen. Jedes Linux sollte in seinem Repository einen haben. 



Chloe hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand einen besseren?



Wieso willst du einen eigenen aufsetzen? Gobt doch da draußen im Internet schon genug NTP Server die frei zugänglich sind. Hier mal eine "kleine" Liste:

Liste oeffentlicher Timeserver (ntp) Zeitserver

Und wenn du unbedingt selbst einen für Windows installieren willst: Vielleicht hilft das (untested!): Enable NTP Time Server at Registry Guide for Windows


----------

